# كيف تحضر ماء الجافيل



## fadiza17 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اقدم لكم طريقة تحضير ما الجافيل حصلت عليها من احدى الشركات المصنعة للجافيل وهم يستخدمون هذة الفورمولا ولقد جربتها انا شخصيا والحمد لله نجحت ارجوا من المهندسين الافاضل تجربتها واعطائي رايهم وتعليقاتهم عليها 


sodium hypochlorite (eau de javel):


1 kg calcium hypochlorite granular 65% min
750 kg sodium carbonate (soda ash light)
50 gr caustc soda
20 kg water
color if need
اخلط المزيج جيدا ثم دع الخليط لمدة ربع ساعة حتى ( يتفاعل جيدا) ثم اعد الخلط من جديد كل ربع 
ساعة حتى يتفاعل جيدا 

واخيرا ادعوا لنفسي ولكم بالنجاح الدائم


----------



## يوسف الغريب (8 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ فادى هذة التركيبة لكم لتر ولو امكن توضيحها بالعربى وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## يوسف الغريب (8 نوفمبر 2009)

يوسف الغريب قال:


> الاخ فادى هذة التركيبة لكم لتر ولو امكن توضيحها بالعربى وجزاك اللة خيرا


 ونسيت شيئ تكلفتها كم


----------



## fadiza17 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي يوسف هذة التركيبة تعمل ما يقارب 25الى 30 ليتر من الجافيل اما بالنسبة للتكلفة لا استطيع ان احسبها لك لان الاسعار ببلدي تختلف عن الاسعار ببلدكم الحبيب اما بالنسبة للترجمة فانا لا اعرف اسماء المواد تجاريا او بالعربي ولكن ساحاول ان شاء الله ترجمتها قريبا 
وتقبلو مني كل الشكر


----------



## volcaniquo (8 نوفمبر 2009)

تقبلوا شكري الكامل .من فضلك كم من كلغ بالنسبة لsodium carbonate لان الكمية مش واضحة و شكرا


----------



## fadiza17 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

volcaniquo قال:


> تقبلوا شكري الكامل .من فضلك كم من كلغ بالنسبة لsodium carbonate لان الكمية مش واضحة و شكرا


 

كيلو واحد calcium hypochlorite 
كيلو واحد sodium carbonate


----------



## أبوصفاء (22 مايو 2013)

شكرا لك أخ فادي لو ممكن مزيد من التوضيح بالنسبة للكمية

كيلو واحد calcium hypochlorite 
كيلو واحد sodium carbonate 50 غرام من الصودا
20 لتر من الماء

هل هذه الكمية صحيحة


----------



## أبوصفاء (22 مايو 2013)

أخي الكريم الصفحة غير موجودة


----------



## dadyou (30 مايو 2013)

* 1 كجم هيبوكلوريت الكالسيوم الحبيبية 65٪ مين
* 1 كجم كربونات الصوديوم (رماد الصودا ضوء)
* 50 غرام caustc الصودا
* 20 كجم المياه
* لون عند الحاجة


----------



## شداد عليلو (17 أكتوبر 2013)

all of you 1000 thanks


----------



## بيوب أميمون (9 يوليو 2015)

*بيوب أميمون*

مشكور والله يفتح عليك


----------



## mohamed sigma (22 أغسطس 2015)

مشكور


----------



## 83moris (27 أغسطس 2015)

الكيلو من الكالسيوم هيبوكلوريت ب 18 الي 22 جنية وده للاسف يفقد الفوركيولا جدوتها الاقتصادية لان شراء الصوديوم هيبوكلوريت ها يكون ارخص


----------



## meddgt (19 سبتمبر 2015)

من فظلكم ما هي درجة ماء الجافيل الناتج


----------

